# Breed? Nubian or Savannah?



## nmabry (Feb 16, 2013)

These are 3 does used by a sheep breeders as surrogates for orphans lambs. The question is what breed are they? Two on outside are originals, middle one; he raised with one of the two original does and a "white headed billy". 
So are the two with pendulum ears Nubian? Savannah? Hooves look mostly






pink. (Not to mention long... I need to volunteer to trim them).








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't think those are nubian, certainly not full. They look meat bred to me. I would think possibly savannah or some other white meat breed, or a mix of some kind.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

no idea on the breed but I agree they look meatish. But goodnessssss please volunteer to do their hooves! lol


----------



## nmabry (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't know of any other breeds with long ears besides savannah, Nubian, or boer. 
I was sure hoping for dairy breed, not meat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Awwwww - I want to bring them home! I would vote Savannah. Typically they would have some color on their ears but they look typical of the breed anyhow from my limited experience with them.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

They could be Savanna although it is hard to tell for sure. Savannas usually have a lot more muscling and are bigger, stockier goats. By the breed standard they are supposed to have black/dark horns and hooves, their's look pretty light to me. They don't look full Nubian either.

That one up front in the second pic looks like she has a dark stripe on her neck and around her eyes, also looks like some slight shading/color on her neck which would indicate possibly a Nubian/Boer cross on her. I had one that was colored just like that, except a little more blond on her neck.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Kikos are often white. I'm not familiar with Savannahs.


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm cringing at their feet right now..


----------

